# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  SORTEO DE CESTA DE NAVIDAD DE TIENDAMAGIA

## BITTOR

Hola compañeros; hace poco se me ocurrio la idea de que Tiendamagia podria crear una cesta magica de navidad y crear a su vez unos boletos por tanto dinero, que nos dieran a los usuarios del foro y compradores del boleto una participacion para el sorteo de dicha cesta. Cada usuario podria decir un numero de dos cifras, que deberia coincidir con la terminacion del Gordo del sorteo de navidad por ejemplo. 

Le comente ayer la idea a Mariano y me respondio diciendome que no solo le parecia muy buena idea, sino que lo iba a hacer gratis. Asi que todos los que participeis en este hilo y que querais participar en el sorteo, debeis dar un numero de dos cifras (del 00 al 99) que para ganar la cesta debera coincidir con el final del numero del Gordo del sorteo de navidad. 

Mucha suerte a todos y muchas gracias a Tiendamagia por pensar en nosotros.

PD: Ya que soy el primero, me pido el numero 69. 

Un saludo.  :Wink: 

Podeis ver como va quedando la lista aqui: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=8713  Ire actualizandola poco a poco.

----------


## zarkov

Yo el 34

----------


## ignoto

El 13.

(¿Puedo poner mas números? Es porque tengo otros números que me dan suerte. Concretamente 98 números más.)

----------


## miguelajo

El 24. ( el 10 de tréboles como no podía ser otra)
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## vsalberto

Yo me quedo con el *41*.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

El 32.


Es el pimer número que se me ha ocurrido.

Atención... Somos más de 99 miembros. Puede haber coincidencia de apuesta. Si coinciden más de una persona y toca.. ¿Se reparten el contenido? ¿Hay una cesta para cada uno?

No es fácil.

En cualquier caso la mera disposición de Mariano merece un elogio.

----------


## ignoto

Creo que aquí prima aquello de mari****a el último.
Cuando nos hayamos apuntado 100 (desde el 00 hasta el 99) se debería acabar.

(¿Te has vuelto loco? ¿Quieres que seamos mas a repartir? Ya es bastante malo que te dejen poner número a ti).    :Lol:

----------


## BITTOR

Le he comentado a Mariano que haber que hacemos si se agotan los numeros y bien podria ser que si alguien aun no ha cogido numero pueda repetir el de otro o bien que cuando se agoten los 100 numeros se acabó. Yo creo que es mejor la ultima porque el tema es sortear una cesta y no varias, pero estoy a la espera de respuesta de Mariano; en cuanto me diga algo os comento. Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## magomago

El 5

Juer Bittor y yo somos igual de malpensados ,edito porque no lo habia visto

----------


## ingodwetrust

El 22.

Y feliz Navidad.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

El 52.

Un abrazo.

----------


## ElMagoPol

El 17 a ver si hay suerte  :P .

Saludos!!

----------


## Gandalf.§†§

Yo soy relativamente nuevo en el foro, y no se si puedo participar, en cualquier caso, yo me apunto con el *96* Si no puedo, que me lo haga saber alguien, y si no, siento comunicaros que la cesta se viene por estos lares, porque este año el gordo acabará en 96   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Creo que sólo se debería dejar elegir números a los miembros con más de 2000 mensajes (aunque sea sin contenido mágico) a fecha de ayer. Y se les debe permitir elegir números por turno hasta agotar los 100.   :Wink:

----------


## zarkov

Aviso.

Como puedo, voy a borrar los post irrelevantes que al final complican la sencilla tarea de escoger un número.

¡Que ya nos conocemos!

Eso sí, los voy a borrar con muy buen rollo.

----------


## motins

Pues para mi el 77. Suerte a todos!

PD: si me toca la cesta no me tocará el gordo... Ninguna de las participaciones que tengo termina en 77.

----------


## Manolo Talman

el 18

----------


## BITTOR

Voy a ver si puedo colgar una hoja con 100 cuadros numerados del 00 al 99 con los nombres de los usuarios a fin de facilitar la tarea de elegir un numero.

----------


## rafa cama

El 16

----------


## Ricky Berlin

ohhh k gran idea. 
Escojo el *55*

----------


## Némesis

El 7

----------


## jmagic

yo el 27

----------


## eldavy

Yo elijo el 10.

----------


## joepc

Para mi el 14.

Crucemos los dedos.

----------


## Marco Antonio

El 53  . Ni más ni menos

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. El 29. 

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## daniganyo

Elijo el 12

----------


## MagMinu

Yo el 35

----------


## dante

yo elijo el 47, y voya a hacer una prediccion de mentalista. No voy a ganar...  :Lol:   :shock:  8) ademas va a salir el 53, por que ya sabemos quien hace el anuncio del sorteo de navidad, marco antonio no es superman cuando se quita las gafas y se afeita la perilla. Ya oigo la musiquita.... :P

----------


## STANDmj

El *61*, a ver si hay suerte   :Smile1:

----------


## Mr Poza

El 02     que numero mas raro, este no creo ni que lo metan en el bombo

----------


## esparza

*El 46*

muy buena iniciativa!

----------


## Ella

me pido el 58 o 45 (no se si esta actualizado...asi que por si acaso)

----------


## Manel Vicenç

hay loooooooooooooteria!!!

yo me pido... el 92

----------


## salsoul

Yo cojo el 23.

Suerte a todos! (que frase más falsa)... :roll:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

El *54*

----------


## Mr.Mind

> Yo cojo el 23.
> 
> Suerte a todos! (que frase más falsa)... :roll:



jo, yo me lo iba a coger por que mi cumple cae en 23,

Asique que me pillo el *82*,

----------


## Alegna

Yo me pido el  *73*   :Lol:

----------


## eidanyoson

el 71


 ¡¡¡Uf!!!! creí que no llegaba

----------


## guill

Aún quedan números, verdad? Menos mal que me ha dado por conectarme en el trabajo y no esperar a llegar a casa...

Bueno, que sea el 75 para mí!

Gran idea Bittor + Mariano. 

Qué nervioooos!

----------


## ExTrEm0

Yo elijo el 39 (lo que soy de Canarias...). La eleccion? Sencillo, la suma de las edades de mi novia y mía.

----------


## Xavi-Z

El 1 pues  :(

----------


## trasobo

Aquí quien no corre vuela, han cogido mis numeros favoritos... Así que cojo el ...*78*

Suerte para todos, pero más para mi!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Saludos!

----------


## popt

El 44  :Smile1:

----------


## Chuvi's

Jaja, que bueno un sorteo de navidad gratis y encima de surtido magico... me apunto, espero que pueda aunque lleve poco en el foro...

Creo que el 45 no esta cogido no?si no el 74... pues eso

Saludos a todos y que la suerte os acompañe (aunque este año sin el calvo)

----------


## ign

El 21  :D .

----------


## Mecachis

la niña bonita  ¡¡el 25!!!

----------


## Damael

el *08*, no sé si está cogido, lo compruebo ahora, antes que me lo quiten, Ella me ha "robado" mi 58 :evil:

----------


## magicsergi

yo quiero el 67

----------


## trib

El 47 ya está cogido, asi que me pido el 74

----------


## Morpheo

Bueno ....... pues si es posible me pido el 48.

Y que dios reparta suerte !!!!!!!

----------


## shark

pues yo el 88  :twisted:

----------


## Dramagic

me he perdido....cuales quedan libres?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Míralo aquí

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...713&highlight=
 :D

----------


## letang

Pues si el sorteo llega a Canarias.... me pido el 23

Como no se ha actualziado la lista no sé si estará cogido...
En ese caso ya elegiré otro...

Qué buena idea esto de la cesta! jejeje

Y qué grande Mariano por llevarla a cabo!.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

EL 23 lo tiene Salsoul, así que cambia, chaval.   :Lol:

----------


## Payma

Yo me pillo el *31*.
¿Por cierto, los mentalistas tambien pueden participar?

----------


## medy

Me pido el  54.

Suerte a todos

Saludos Medy

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Me pido el  54.
> 
> Suerte a todos
> 
> Saludos Medy


Ese ya es mío   :Smile1:   mira la lista para ver los que están libres

----------


## alejandro.veiga

El *81* ,,,creo que va a tocar, ...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

84 ...

----------


## zaphod

El 66 pa mi. Suerte a todos.

----------


## jmg

pues yo me decido por el 37

----------


## logan21

Me pido el 57

Saludos

----------


## Rafa505

No se si podre aún pero por si acaso el 15

Un saludo y gracias

----------


## gafas

El ceeeero

00   para mí

----------


## nevulo

Me Pido el *63*

Pido un aplauso al generoso sorteo de Mariano.

----------


## B3L7R4N

¡Qué buena iniciativa, a ver si toca!
Me pido el once 11

----------


## rufus

pues yo elijo el          00

que todos entran en el bombo


Suerte a todos.

Saludos

----------


## josemagic

hola que tal, yo me pido el *56*


un saludo a todos y suerte

----------


## VANISH

No se si entro ya que soy de Argentina..
se puede?

igualmente y por las dudas..

elijo el  90 (noventa)


saludos!

----------


## Ella

> pues yo elijo el          00
> 
> que todos entran en el bombo
> 
> 
> Suerte a todos.
> 
> Saludos


te lo ha ganado gafas por solo media hora  :Smile1: , tendras que pedir otro

----------


## nano

ya que me quitaron el 63...
elijo el *36* jeje

P.D: alguien se presta a quemar mi universidad? uf...

----------


## nevulo

Me tomo la libertad de actualizar numericamente, estan cogidos todos menos:
03.04.06.09.
19.
20.26.28.
30.33.38.
40.42.49.
50.51.59.
60.62.64.65.68.
70.76.79.
80.83.85.86.87.89.
91.93.94.95.97.98.99
hasta la fecha y hora de este post

----------


## DrareG

Voto por un *20* ahi lo dejo  :roll: .

Saludos!

----------


## Ella

> Pues ale a dar la nota voto por un *00* ahi lo dejo  :roll: .


mira el mensaje de nevulo (arriba del tuyo), ese numero no esta disponible, ya ha sido cojido por mas de una persona...

----------


## DrareG

Ai! Perdon no lo vi, ahora edito.   :Oops:

----------


## Mariano Sosa

hola,

Me alegra ver el entusiasmo que poneis en estas cosas  :shock:  Estoy pensando todavía en la cesta .. pero pensaba que sería mejor que fuera de cosas de magia. Acepto sugerencias. Los que no sean de españa podeis participar pero la cesta-premios será un poco más pequeña en vuestro caso para compensar los gastos de envío que por ejemplo a argentina pueden llegar a ser 50 euros.

----------


## MagMinu

Yo no se mucho, pero podían haber alguna barajas, algún dvd o libro de nivel medio, que puedan aprovechar mucha gente, algunos trucos etc...
Que la gente proponga mas cosas o que cambie las que e dicho.
Saludos

----------


## VANISH

buenisimo Mariano gracias!!

por cierto...vos deberías tener un número también..

pero que no salga ese porquee..  8)  8)  8) 

saludos!

----------


## Dorado84

Vaya que bien que me he enterado a tiempo. Eligo el *30*. Mucha suerte a todosss

----------


## nevulo

Hmmm, se me ocurren dos posibilidades a modo de sugerencia....
O bien que con ayuda de los moderadores se elija el contenido de la cesta de acuerdo con el nivel y especialidad del ganador...
O que Mariano establezca un "cheque regalo" de compra en tiendamagia...
De estas dos formas se puede conseguir q el regalo no desentone con el ganador. Coincido con Mariano que debe ser contenido magico, que de turrones ya nos cebamos solos!!!
De nuevo alabo la generosa iniciativa de Mariano, gracias.
Saludos

----------


## mago alber

Yo quiero el 15, si no ha salido aún.

----------


## Ayy

yo quiero el 89, si todavia no ha salido... alguien me dice donde se puede ver los numeros ya escogidos?

----------


## DrareG

En la anterior pagina último post   :Wink:   a mi me pasó lo mismo, no lo vi   :Oops:  .

Saludos!

----------


## nevulo

AQUI
lo traigo recientitoooo....
ESTOS SON LOS NUMEROS QUE QUEDAN:
03.04.06.09.
19.
26.28.
33.38.
40.42.49.
50.51.59.
60.62.64.65.68.
70.76.79.
80.83.85.86.87.
91.93.94.95.97.98.99
hasta la fecha y hora de este post

Por cierto, el 15 ya está cogido, mago alber, coge otro Wink

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pienso que en la cesta tiene que haber abundacia de páginas con letras (libros) pero es que todo depende del ganador y de la magia que le interese porque a un numismago no le vas a dar una baraja :roll:  Entonces creo que lo mejor es un cheque regalo y que el ganador decida lo que le interesa.

----------


## mago alber

Pues entonces el 68 que son los años que tengo!

----------


## Felipe

Me cojo el *6* que es el número con el que jugaba al basket.

----------


## Patito

Hala, pues yo el 74.

Saludos!

----------


## jamartfer

Para mi apuntame el 00.

Un saludo a todos y suerte.

Luxor.

----------


## nick63nick

Pues hala......yo me cojo el.....*43*


 que son los años que tengo....  :Oops:

----------


## juanete

El mio es el *03*

----------


## mugomi

Que no quede por participar, el 85

----------


## GoLFeRaS

A caballo regalado... Me cojo el *80*

----------


## Carlos Vinuesa

El *19*.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¡¡Salen foreros de debajo de las piedras!! Jajaja. 

Ahora vuelvo, voy a llamar a mi hermano gemelo ... el 3 de corazones ... el aún no ha participado. ¿Esta libre el 00?

----------


## Jesús_

Saludos, amigos.
Puesto que el 69 está pedido, pues me pido el número 70.
(Lo más incluye lo menos).
Un abrazo.
--
Jesús

----------


## Mecachis

pues a 2 Euros que pongamos cada uno se puede hacer una buena cesta

----------


## MrKhaki

Pues yo me cojo el 66...

----------


## gones

yo el 50,si puede ser!gracias

Un saludo

----------


## MagoJaume

Para mi el 91.

P.D. Los mentalistas que`pongan el doble... que tienen ventaja.

----------


## El_caos

Hea!!!,,,, por aquí vengo y me topo con esto, pero que bueno gracias Mariano,,,, elegire el mmmm :o ,,,, 95

Saludos a todos.....

----------


## eldavy

> pues a 2 Euros que pongamos cada uno se puede hacer una buena cesta


Efectivamente.
Yo la verdad es que siendo tan nuevo en el foro me siento un poco "gorrón", si se pagara supongo que no sería así.

----------


## letang

Vale, pues aquí pido el 64
Que creo haber visto hace poco que estaba libre.

Ya sabía yo que había elegido el 23 en algún lado... era aquí xD
Pero como ya estaba cogido (que lo vi hoy en la lista modificada) pues espero que el 64 que he elegido ahora esté libre.

----------


## Maguete0

*86 ^^*

----------


## Dramagic

Me pido el 59

----------


## nevulo

ESTOS SON LOS NUMEROS QUE QUEDAN:
04.09.
26.28.
33.38.
40.42.49.
51.
60.62.65.
76.79.
83.87.
93.94.97.98.99
hasta la fecha y hora de este post.
Aseguraos de que el numero que cogisteis no está ya pedido, desde la ultima lista varios habeis repetido numero.74?43?

----------


## ignoto

¿RobertoG no había pedido el 99?

----------


## nevulo

Efectivamente, en el otro post, gracias ignoto, actualizo:
ESTOS SON LOS NUMEROS QUE QUEDAN:
04.09.
26.28.
33.38.
40.42.49.
51.
60.62.65.
76.79.
83.87.
93.94.97.98
hasta la fecha y hora de este post.
Aseguraos de que el numero que cogisteis no está ya pedido, desde la ultima lista varios habeis repetido numero.74?43?

----------


## Elmagojose

Yo me pido el 05   aver si toca jajaja, muy buena idea.

Suerte a todos, si me toca en realidad el gordo de dinero os invito a algo a todos jejeje.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Elmagojose

ya que esta pedido el 05 pues el 76 vale chao.

----------


## Jesus el mago

como el 73 está pedido.. pues me pido el *33*

----------


## Azran

62, pa miiiiii

----------


## danigui84

Yo me pido el 51 !!!
Saludos

----------


## rafa_larrosa

yo el 93 si nadie lo a pedio jejejej  :117:  suerte a todos

----------


## Xavi

Pues yo me pido el 04

----------


## BITTOR

Un segundo que ahora actualizo la lista haber como queda. Tenia hoy examen a las cuatro y no he podido.

----------


## zarkov

Anda, anda, anda.
Pon un poco de juicio aquí...

----------


## Dow

42! 42! 42!



me encanta ese número, tan acurrucado entre el 41  y el 43...


me pido el 42!

----------


## BITTOR

Bueno ya he actualizado la lista; debido a que se han apuntado muchos usuarios que han participado muy poquito en el foro y a fin de que los que mas participan no se queden sin numero le he sugerido a Mariano poner un margen de mensajes para los participantes; creo que lo justo es que toda esa gente que da vida al foro dia a dia sea la primera en poder participar en esto. De todas formas estoy a la espera de su respuesta y ya os comentare. Si se realiza al final de esta manera corregire la tabla para que veais como ha quedado. Los que os quedeis fuera por no entrar en el margen no os preocupeis porque si seguis participando activamente en el foro, el año que viene si se vuelve a organizar podreis participar.

Por cierto, hay gente que dio su numero repetido y tendra que corregirlo porque otro usuario lo pidio anteriormente; que pidan numero antes de que se acaben.

----------


## BITTOR

Y otra cosa, a muchos no se os ha visto muy contentos; sera que estais acostumbrados a que os regalen cosas. No os hace ilusion? pues manifestarlo hombre, que Mariano ha tenido un detallazo y que menos que darle las gracias. un saludo (que ya os he echado la bronca)   :Wink:

----------


## Gandalf

Creo que el número que pedí me lo han quitado por lento así que cambiaré aun a riesgo de volver a quedarme en puertas.

El 26.

Si ya estuviese pillado eligiría el 94, gracias.

Pues si, creo que algunos hemos pecado de desagradecidos. 

Mariano, muchas gracias por el regalo, toque o no.

----------


## Dow

muy cierto...

muchas gracias Mariano   :Oops:   toque o no, como dicen...


pero una dudica... esto será por bombo o como? jeje

----------


## BITTOR

Para ganar, los numeros elegidos tienen que coincidir con la terminacion del Gordo del sorteo de navidad. Aqui podeis ver tambien la lista actualizada: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=8713

----------


## letang

A riesgo de que esto se convierta en un regadero de agradecimientos, también te quiero agradecer, Mariano, este detalle con todos los foreros.
Veo que muchas veces los foreros proponen concursos o cosas, y siempre se tira de regalos de la tienda, a veces me choca un poco, pero tú siempre dispuesto.
Te lo volveré a agradecer en persona cuando nos conozmaos, ya que a Barcelona voy, como muy tarde, en el 2.007, al Nacional.
Pero no me extrañaría ir antes... tengo varios amigos por allí y necesito desaturarme un poco de viajes a Madrid  :Wink1: 

Un saludo navideño  :Wink1: 

(cuando se acumulen demasiado mensajes de agradecimientos y entorpezca la función de este hilo, se podrían ir traspasando al otro hilo "plasplasplasplas")

----------


## juanete

Mariano, desde el otro lado del charco tambien doy las gracias, por tu siempre buena dispocición.
Cuando me envies el premio te llamare por telefono desde chile para agradecertelo jajajaja  :Oops:

----------


## mago alber

Tienes razón Bittor, yo mucho exigir número y no he agradecido nada! 

Muchas gracias por esta iniciativa Mariano y sobretodo mucha suerte para mi!

----------


## RESTIN

yo me pido el 87 les deseo suerte a todos y le agradesco a mariano por este detallaso

----------


## MrKhaki

Vaya, había solicitado el 66... pero parece que en la última actualización se le ha asignado a otro forero. En ese caso... y vuisto que el *83* esta sin asignar.. pues hale, ese... el 83

----------


## Juanma Garcia

Una idea magnifica y genial fomentar la participacion asi. Millones de gracias Mariano. Si aun esta libre me gustaria quedarme con el 87. Un abrazo.

----------


## Juanma Garcia

Me acabo de dar cuenta de que lo pidio antes RESTIN asi que el 97 sera el ganador (si me lo asigna a mi, jeje   :Lol:  )

----------


## Vangrant

YO el 65
Y si no el que quede! Da igual!
Gracias Mariano y... suerte para todos!!

----------


## larap

me pido el 40.

Un saludo.

----------


## fraGg

Que buena idea!.
Yo el 28 :P

----------


## cuenk

Me pido el 79

----------


## HellLois

pues si queda libre según la lista anotadme en el 38

----------


## Alex87

el 97

----------


## camaleon_and

El 42

----------


## Alex87

cuales quedan libres?

  gracias x el sorteo Mariano

----------


## st1

me pido el 16

----------


## st1

perdon, no vi que estaba cojido. Si esta libre me apunto con el *38*

----------


## magomontecarlos

Hola a todos. Hacia tiempo que no entraba y me encuentro con esta grata sorpresa, gracias Mariano. He ido mirando página por página y creo que el 09 no esta elegido, me lo quedo. (en caso de haber mirado mal me quedo el 49)
Los que quedan libres creo que son los siguientes: 49-60-72-98-99
Suerte a todos.

----------


## Kiko

Gracias magomontecarlos, por decir los que quedan libres. Me quedo entonces con el 49, y en caso de que estuviese ya elegido me quedaría con el 72.

----------


## JinRoh

Pues yo... el *72* o... si está cogido el *60* el que quede libre vamos :P

----------


## Mr.Korben

Pues yo me pido el *09*

----------


## iviro

Es posible el  59?

----------


## iviro

Lo siento, esta cogido......Pueessssssss..........

el.............97

----------


## Jmac

Como parece que esto ha tenido aceptacion, si por un casual vamos con tres cifras me quedo con el *555*

----------


## iviro

El 97 tb está cogido.......... cachis.....!!!

A ver..........el 98 o el 99

No va más

----------


## magoivan

yo el 98
me lo pido!!!! espero que no este cojido ya

----------


## mariio

mio 49 
presiento que va a tocar xD

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

El 49 es de kiko.

----------


## Patito

Venga, pues el 72 para mí..

Saludos!

----------


## mariio

pues entonces pa mi el 65

----------


## iscariote

El 38 si quepo

----------


## rufus

pues eso como desapareció el 00 que era el que había elegido antes, pues ahora me pido el 65.

suerte a todos.

----------


## ricard21

Bueno si la lista de numeros esta actulizada ceo que todavia quedan numeros.
Si es asi para mi el 87

----------


## nanocampos

Si el 65 está libre me lo pido (sime dejáis concursarclaro...)

Un abrazo.

----------


## DrareG

Es curioso, hay cinco personas que se han pedido ya el 65 xDD.

Saludos!

----------


## pedro_peter

me animo y digo el 28

----------


## pedro_peter

Me animo y digo el 28

----------


## mariio

pues pa mi el 97

----------


## iscariote

SI el 38 está pillao el 99 sino...

----------


## Mifune

¿Aún puedo elegir el 28?

----------


## MANU_222

el *14*
Un saludo magiko!
MANU![/b]

----------


## emilioelmago

Mequedocon el 99
Felices fiestas a todos proximamente.

----------


## Felipe

> el *14*
> Un saludo magiko!
> MANU![/b]


El 14 está cogido por Joepc desde el día 23. Tendrás que buscar otro.

----------


## chemarueda

pues yo el 28 q me parece que no esta cogido aun...

----------


## ezeqfranco

el *77*. Graciasssssssssssssssssssssssssss :o

----------


## Pardo

El gordo va a caer en 26... pero como ya esta cojido, yo pongo el 79.. por si acaso falla mi predicción...

Salud!

----------


## ezeqfranco

el 77 ya estaba me pido el *50* que me parece que no esta y si no el *94*. Saludos y gracias Mariano

----------


## ezeqfranco

A ver q me parece q mire mal, queda alguno libre? gracias!
 :( 

colo

----------


## BITTOR

La lista ya esta de nuevo actualizada. Solo podran participar en este sorteo los usuarios que se hallan registrado antes de la fecha del post que abrí y que hayan superado los 50 mensajes en el foro, a fin de evitar que la gente que mas participa en el foro se quede sin numero. Me gustaria que todos revisaseis la lista y que me comuniqueis si no apareceis. Solo tendre en cuenta los numeros que elijais en este post ya que el de cambalache solo es para que veais como va quedando la lista. Un saludo y cualquier cosa me decis.  :Wink:

----------


## alvaro lopez

yo me quedo con el *11*

----------


## Ravenous

*67*, así, feo como pegarle a un padre.

----------


## STANDmj

Hola Bittor, estaba mirando la lista y he visto que me habéis borrado de ella... Supongo que será porque aún no llevo 50 mensajes, sólo llevo 41... En mi opinión, creo que es bastante injusto, porque eso era algo que debíais haber dicho al principio y no ahora... De todas las posibles soluciones creo que habéis elegido la peor, la de *crear falsas expectativas*...

En su momento no habíais dicho nada de esto... Podíais haber dicho esto al principio y así no decíamos ningún número los que no tuviésemos en ese momento 50 mensajes, o podíais haber dicho que si se llenan todos los números pues que se podía repetir y se compartía el premio entre los que pidiesen el mismo número, o cualquier otra cosa pero no crear falsas expectativas.

Es mi opinión  :Wink:  

Un saludo,

José Luis

----------


## BITTOR

Bueno ya dije que era una lista provisional STANDmj y que se estaban dando ideas para cuajar el sorteo; de todas formas si entiendes porque se hace verdad? Aun asi ya lo siento si alguno piensa que lo he hecho mal pero yo pense esto para la gente que participa dia a dia. Y creo que ademas 50 mensajes no son nada; yo por mi habria puesto 100.

----------


## gones

Hombre STANDmj entiende que es una medida para que no se repitan numeros,y miralo por el lado de quien es un veterano en el foro.No creo que le guste que el se quede sin jugar porque gente que no escribamos mucho en el foro,incluido yo(aunque me meta todos los dias para leer) llege y ale,vea cesta gratis(o no gratis vamos)y se asigne un numero.Yo lo veo bien,y estoy seguro que ni BITTOR ni nadie,tenia la intencion de crear falsas espectativas.
Ya habra tiempo para hacer otra,con otras condiciones.Ahora solo se puede dar unas inmensas felicitaciones a BITTOR y a mariano por esta gran iniciativa.

Un saludo

----------


## STANDmj

> Le comente ayer la idea a Mariano y me respondio diciendome que no solo le parecia muy buena idea, sino que lo iba a hacer gratis. *Asi que todos los que participeis en este hilo y que querais participar en el sorteo, debeis dar un numero de dos cifras* (del 00 al 99) que para ganar la cesta debera coincidir con el final del numero del Gordo del sorteo de navidad.


No era eso lo que habías dicho al principio, pero en fin...

Ya sé que tu intención no era crear falsas expectativas, pero el caso es que a mí me las has creado :( 

En cualquier caso, no quiero crear ninguna polémica por algo que encima es gratuito para los participantes... Todo lo contrario, darle las gracias a Mariano por esta iniciativa, ya que es él el que va a regalar la cesta. Y a él sí que le cuesta dinero...

En fin, a ver si la próxima...

Saludos   :Wink:

----------


## MANU_222

Sere el oprimero en pedir el 1?
Entones digo *1*
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## mariio

pa mi el 04

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Quiero aclarar que a mi no me da igual quién gane el premio. Este es un premio para los miembros del foro y no para los clientes de la tienda por lo que a mi personalmente me gustaría que lo ganase la gente que está participando más en el foro.

Es difícil satisfacer a todo el mundo evidentemente y tampoco quiero que ahora os pongáis a escribir mensajes como locos para llegar a los 50.

lo que vamos a hacer entonces es iniciar otro hilo con las nuevas reglas que son estas:

Los usuarios que participen en el sorteo tienen que estar registrados desde antes del 15 de noviembre.

Cada uno tiene derecho a elegir un numero de 3 cifras y los que quieran pueden tener el mismo numero repetido.

El premio será una cesta de magia de 200 euros y se repartirá entre los que tengan el numero agraciado en el sorteo del gordo.

Si nadie acierta el numero el premio quedará vacante.

Este hilo queda cerrado y para participar en el sorteo se tiene que poner el numero en el nuevo hilo que abriré en anuncios.
_________________
Saludos
Mariano Sosa

----------

